# Wood Pen Blank Decal Application



## rdabpenman (Sep 21, 2015)

Wood Pen Blank Decal Application

_By Les R. Elm © 2013_

This method is how I apply Testors Clear Waterslide decals to wood pen blanks.

*Materials:*

· Testors Clear Decal Paper 5.5” X 8.5”

· White Colored Play-Doh

· MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Polyurethane

· Krylon Crystal Clear Acrylic Coating #41303

· Extra Fine Steel Wool

· 400 Grit Sandpaper

· Tack Cloth



 








 
*1. Preparing Wood Pen Blank:*

· Overturn the wooden blank by 0.001 inch

· Sand 400 grit

· Buff with Extra Fine Steel Wool

· Clean blank with a Tack Cloth

· Apply 2 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Polyurethane using the “Dipping Method” sanding between 1st and 2nd coat


*2. Making the Water Slide Decal:*

· Using Microsoft Word or Excel click insert picture and size the image to fit the pen blank

· Print a test image on plain paper and cut out to check for correct size

· Insert the decal paper into paper tray and print

· Set aside to let the ink dry for 1-2 hours

· Apply 2 coats of Krylon Crystal Clear Acrylic Coating #41303 letting it dry 1-2 hours between coats and let dry over night


*3. Applying the Decal:*

· Place a piece of dowel into one end of the blank and install in a 1/2” drill chuck mounted in the lathe head stock

· Cut as close as possible to the outline of the image

· Place the decal in a small container of luke warm water for no more than 5 seconds

· Carefully position and slide the decal off the backing paper and onto the pen blank

· Once in position use a small piece of blue shop towel to blot off excess moisture and remove any air bubbles under the decal

· Set the blank aside and let decal dry 3-4 hours

*4. Applying the Polyurethane Finish:*

· Using the “Dipping Method”, apply 2 coats letting dry 1 hour between coats.

· Reverse the blank and apply another 2 coats letting dry 1 hour between coats

· After 4 coats the decal should be completely covered and should not be able to feel the edges of the decal

· Rub the blank down with extra fine steel wool and clean the blank with a tack cloth

· Reverse the blank, apply 2 more coats letting dry 1 hour between coats, sand very lightly between coats with 400 grit sand paper cleaning with tack cloth between coats

· Reverse the blank, apply 1 more coat letting dry 1 hour, sand very lightly with 400 grit sand paper and clean with tack cloth

· Apply the finial coat and let dry for a minimum of 24 to 48 hours to cure and harden

· Clean up the blank ends and clean out any Play-Doh from inside the tube ends prior to installation of pen components

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 21, 2015)

Great info Les - Thanks for sharing!


----------

